# What level do you show at?



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I do hunterjumping, & I do it at intermediate level. I've only been showing/riding English for a year *never going back!* , I train at like 2-3ft. I am going to be joining the showteam next year, so I'm prolly gonna be showing every weekend or so, competing @ other barns.  I'm excited!


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I put local schooling, I do local shows and pony club gymkhanas, I have done zone dressage championships which I guess is higher than local schooling.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I do h/j at the A and B level shows, but I technically ride in an unrated division, Children's Hunter.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

All of mine evolve around APHA sanctioned shows and events. I compete in Halter and Performance classes.

Occassionally I do a little involving the Cheyenne Frontiers Days horse events.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

well i show cutting horses. so it depends on the horse that im showing really. I could be in the 3000 Novice which is for horses that have won less that 3grand. So i show my babys in that. I show one horse in the ranch horse class. then the others in the open class. I show in two different associations....ICHA & BCCHA


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I would love to do a world APHA show but unfortunatly D isn't registered and it would cost me about $800.00+ bucks to get his reg. and even after that I doubt I could affored paying for world lol.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

I didn't vote because there was not an appropriate choice.

I show at APHA breed shows on a regional level. I doubt that I'll ever have the funds to make it to a world show.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

GottaRide said:


> I didn't vote because there was not an appropriate choice.
> 
> I show at APHA breed shows on a regional level. I doubt that I'll ever have the funds to make it to a world show.


Sorry I didn't even think of that, I should have added an other.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I do all the A shows around our state and all the local schooling shows (which are considered B shows here)


Supermane- around here Childrens is considered a rated division!


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

I've done all types of english shows. Open shows, schooling hunters, schooling jumpers, dressage schooling, usea eventing non/recognized, and B rated hunters so far with Lena. I basically just sign up for whatever my barn is going to for the milage. Luckily my barn's owners' daughter is my biffle and shows at about my level, so sometimes just the two of us go out together and we leave the little childrens at home. xD Unfortunately she just got a new horse and the last few weeks with her last horse were a little rocky, so we haven't done much of anything. This spring is when I'm going to get really serious into the hunters and eventing, so I know for a fact that my showing will pick up again when it gets a little warmer.

(We couldn't go to a hunter show last week because of the stupid 50mph wind gusts... ;[ and I have a feeling the snow in MD/PA/VA will start being a problem soon too...ugh.)


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

kerplop said:


> I've done all types of english shows. Open shows, schooling hunters, schooling jumpers, dressage schooling, usea eventing non/recognized, and B rated hunters so far with Lena. I basically just sign up for whatever my barn is going to for the milage. Luckily my barn's owners' daughter is my biffle and shows at about my level, so sometimes just the two of us go out together and we leave the little childrens at home. xD Unfortunately she just got a new horse and the last few weeks with her last horse were a little rocky, so we haven't done much of anything. This spring is when I'm going to get really serious into the hunters and eventing, so I know for a fact that my showing will pick up again when it gets a little warmer.
> 
> (We couldn't go to a hunter show last week because of the stupid 50mph wind gusts... ;[ and I have a feeling the snow in MD/PA/VA will start being a problem soon too...ugh.)


It's meant to show here on Monday which is REALLY wierd for the area I live in. I'm kind of glad is doens't snow much here in the winter because that would make showing in the winter harder unless you have a covered arena lol.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I wish there was one to put from the very lowest level all the way to the top. With my babies and project horses, I do the local schooling show, with the occasional breed show. However, I've had a couple of horses I have taken to the ABRA and AQHA world champ, with one year end high point top 10 placement in QH and numerous placements at the ABRA world champs. Unfortunately, I sold that horse and the other one is making very nice babies, so I'm back to the smaller shows right now.

Oh, and I hate the wind! It is gusting to 45+mph right now and it's in the 70s. Perfect temp, but I am not getting on my current flighty horse in this type of wind. I think I would end up airborn, without ever taking him over a jump :shock:


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2008)

I now do national Dressage competitions. Sometimes the national showing for Fjord Horses. I'm training Norman now for next years beginning of international showing. I'm starting in Belgium, Germany and France. Then i'm focusing on Dressage.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Tomorrow said:


> I now do national Dressage competitions. Sometimes the national showing for Fjord Horses. I'm training Norman now for next years beginning of international showing. I'm starting in Belgium, Germany and France. Then i'm focusing on Dressage.


That sounds awesome, my mom desperatly wants me to be a dressage rider. I told her when I start doing 3-day again then I will. She hates me doing x-country, hubbyz gets nervous as well (we just don't tell dad):lol:


----------



## Snowyowl (Dec 6, 2008)

*shows*

We do local game shows. They are WSCA shows. Also barrel jackpots. I'm also hoping my daughter will be able to do some local rodeos this year. We did Little Britches Rodeo last year and she placed in her events.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats the truth about the cost of showing! Holy Cows! I looked at what I spent last year, and what I planned out this year.. I cringed! I wish these things were more affordable so that more people could attend!

My goal is to make it to the finals this year.. lets see how it goes!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I do riding club stuff and county next year


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dartanion said:


> I would love to do a world APHA show but unfortunatly D isn't registered and it would cost me about $800.00+ bucks to get his reg. and even after that I doubt I could affored paying for world lol.


Me too! Its my dream to go to APHA world! My plan is to save up my money and go next year. Not this year because we are moving to Texas in march. I am going to go and watch this year though.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I show at EC Gold shows (national shows) where your horse is required to have a passport.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I go to anything from local open shows to world championships with my miniatures. It is time consuming and costly, but it is fun and we enjoy it.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm an eventer and show at the regional level, though technically the points I get go to national rankings as well.


----------



## PinkHorse (Jan 18, 2009)

We show APHA breed shows primarily at the regional level. Although we do hit a few of the larger shows in eastern North America, I've got no desire to show at the World Show, Paint Congress or anything else really huge.


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

AQHA Congress, Reigion 10 Expericence, Florida State Fair,Central Florida Fair, 4-H Area D, 4-H Voluisa County,SSBC monthy shows,FQHA shows, AQHA Shows,ECQHA shows, Lake helen shows, Gold Coast. Thats were i show at


----------

